# Old Dynamo



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

GRRRR .....How do I rotate a picture to post correct from my phone????
Rotated it in photos but it still post sideways


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Probably still works too.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like belt pulley drive from water? What did it feed DC street lights?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok now the question after I look closer at it.

How is the Armature inside of the Stator in that picture? Drive shaft looks straight thru. I guess that coil is making magnetic field in iron core, then that is the magnet. I found this.
"The earlier DC generators which used permanent magnets were not considered dynamo electric machines".


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This may be it. When you said dynamo I thought you meant DC generator.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> GRRRR .....How do I rotate a picture to post correct from my phone????
> Rotated it in photos but it still post sideways


The same software that allows Travis theory to post under multiple usernames here is responsible for your problems. 
Crapppy forum software always rotates rectangle shape pictures with the long side horizontal. Regardless of how you oriented it in the file or took it in the first place.
Take your pictures horizontally or open them in photo editing software and add enough white space to the side so your picture has a longer horizontal dimension


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> Ok now the question after I look closer at it.
> 
> How is the Armature inside of the Stator in that picture? Drive shaft looks straight thru. I guess that coil is making magnetic field in iron core, then that is the magnet. I found this.
> "The earlier DC generators which used permanent magnets were not considered dynamo electric machines".


Yes, the armature is inside of the field poles of the coil.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never had that problem hosting them the correct way. On my samsung I just hit edit and then rotate them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Crazy how stuff like that lasted decades. 

I can't get a garbage disposal to last longer than a few years. I've changed the one at my house 3 times now after somebody broke some glass in it.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Crazy how stuff like that lasted decades.
> 
> I can't get a garbage disposal to last longer than a few years. I've changed the one at my house 3 times now after somebody broke some glass in it.


The older stuff just lasts. A local city pool has a 40HP(ish, somewhere around that size) motor from the 50's that is still in service. The pump seals get replaced every 10 years or so. They have a backup motor wrapped in plastic that has never been used. The motor looks like a 75HP motor in size. They guys that work their have been there for 25+ years and as far as they know the motor has not been rebuilt. It might have been but I would have thought they would have used the backup motor during repair.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Colorado Springs late 1800’s


Damn, combined with the title this post made me think it was a post on celebrating @John Valdes career.:vs_balloons:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know where she's coming from,
But I just met a girl named Dynamo Hum...............


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> This may be it. When you said dynamo I thought you meant DC generator.


That picture makes it fit together better in my mind.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The_Modifier said:


> Damn, combined with the title this post made me think it was a post on celebrating @John Valdes career.:vs_balloons:


Why would we celebrate a jackleg like that?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> Why would we celebrate a jackleg like that?


You know.... I smelled something funny....

I took a break from this place for a while and I think a couple of you guys changed your names. :detective:

That includes you.:detective:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> You know.... I smelled something funny....
> 
> I took a break from this place for a while and I think a couple of you guys changed your names. :detective:
> 
> That includes you.:detective:


Not me. I only joined January of last year. First time here. But don't get butthurt because I've figured out Valdes is a turd in such a short time.


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I don't know where she's coming from,
> But I just met a girl named Dynamo Hum...............


I got a spot that gets me hot...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> Not me. I only joined January of last year. First time here. But don't get butthurt because I've figured out Valdes is a turd in such a short time.


For some reason you have a presence that reminds me a someone else, or of someone who has been around longer than a year at least.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> For some reason you have a presence that reminds me a someone else, or of someone who has been around longer than a year at least.


Who?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The reason I keep Hax around this place is to help me remember CoolWills user names from Tradeworks and Electrician******* but without him I am utterly lost , confused, disorganized, and pretty much unable to carry on my life's work here at ET. He is easily worth three mods , and perhaps an admin or two when it comes to assisting me on figuring out who the hell is who.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> The reason I keep Hax around this place is to help me remember CoolWills user names from Tradeworks and Electrician******* but without him I am utterly lost , confused, disorganized, and pretty much unable to carry on my life's work here at ET. He is easily worth three mods , and perhaps an admin or two when it comes to assisting me on figuring out who the hell is who.


I'm not those other funny and extremely talented electricians:vs_mad:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> For some reason you have a presence that reminds me a someone else, or of someone who has been around longer than a year at least.





CoolWill said:


> Who?


"Mr Freeze" :biggrin:








...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Not me. I only joined January of last year. First time here. But don't get butthurt because I've figured out Valdes is a turd in such a short time.


That is enough, did you not read the rules???? If you can't abide by them then don't post, thanks.

You think being a mod is easy but it is impossible to keep everyone happy and the constant berating does not help. We get complaints all the time from members about the attacks made on other members. It needs to stop... Thank you.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Why would we celebrate a jackleg like that?


My point exactly- why is titled to be clickbait?:vs_mad:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> The reason I keep Hax around this place is to help me remember CoolWills user names from Tradeworks and Electrician******* but without him I am utterly lost , confused, disorganized, and pretty much unable to carry on my life's work here at ET. He is easily worth three mods , and perhaps an admin or two when it comes to assisting me on figuring out who the hell is who.


Who was the hurt feelings b!tch that whined about him??? That should become public knowledge in this dictatorship of a forum. (At least going by the forum "rules" that is. :wink:


----------

